# Need help with Western Uni



## Ksplayland (Dec 3, 2007)

I have 93 Wrangler Sahara. I bought a used Western Uni off 1991 Wrangler and it won't fit. Does anyone know if the springs are longer on the Sahara? The mount (if installed) would not only impair the springs but would sit flush against the shackle. Thanks for your help.


----------



## The Duke (Feb 19, 2007)

Is it stock or anything after market?


----------



## ppandr (Dec 16, 2004)

I think the 91 and 93 are exaclty the same frame/springs/shackles.


----------



## ppandr (Dec 16, 2004)

I measured my 90 and 94 and both spring shackles aree approx. 1" back from the face of the stock bumber (end of frame).


----------



## Ksplayland (Dec 3, 2007)

*Thank you*

I really appreciate the help. I have been trveling for work and just got back to town. I will try and fit it again.
Thanks again!


----------

